# Der Abspann läuft und ihr macht was ?



## Caps-lock (14. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen,

aus aktuellem Anlass würde mich mal interessieren, wie euer Verhalten beim Abspann eines Kinofilms ist .
Es gibt 3 Gruppen von Leuten:
1. die Menschen die aus dem Kino stürmen, bevor das Wort Ende erscheint.
2. die Menschen die aus dem Kino gehen, wenn das Licht ein klein wenig heller wird, aber noch wärend des Abspanns.
3. Menschen wie ich, die sich den kompletten Abspann ansehen.

In der letzten Zeit wird man da auch wieder häufiger belohnt, in dem es noch eine Szene nach dem Abspann gibt.

mfg caps


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich lasse immer die erste Menschentraube gehen, dann steh ich selbst auf.
Dauert meist also nur 30 Sekunden nach Filmende.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Oktober 2010)

Also noch wärend der Abspann läuft ?
Das ist ne Sache die ich nie verstehen kann .
Ich ärger mich immer schwarz, wenn ich nen Film in der Glotze sehe und der Abspann fehlt.
ZUmal man ja neuerdings auch noch Dinge verpasst wenn man zu früh geht.
Und letztendlich zolle ich damit den Leuten Respekt die, diesen Film gemacht haben


----------



## Tsukasu (14. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> In der letzten Zeit wird man da auch wieder häufiger belohnt, in dem es noch eine Szene nach dem Abspann gibt.



genau deswegen wart ich den Abspann ab bis der film auch würglich zuende ist bzw wen da dick und fett ENDE steht und aufjedenfall nix mehr kommt .


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich wäre es sinnvoll sich den Abspann komplett anzusehen weil manchmal noch "Nach-Szenen" kommen.
Aber ich muss fairerweise gestehen, dass ich meistens früher gehe, siehe Bloodletting.

Weiß nicht woran es liegt, vllt daran, dass man oft in weiblicher Begleitung im Kino war, die dann dazu drängte, dass man geht, weil man ja noch XYZ machen möchte.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Oktober 2010)

meine weibliche Begleitung ist genauso Kinofan wie ich 
Und zum Kino gehört der Abspann *G*
Wenn ich was ohne Abspann sehen will, schau ich fernsehen.


----------



## Chakalaker (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bleib immer sitzen bis es durch ist, keine Lust mich rauszuquetschen 
& naja es eilt ja nicht


----------



## Perkone (4. November 2010)

Ich lass ersma den größten Andrang raus und dann geh ich selber


----------



## Dracun (5. November 2010)

wenn ich im Kino bin dann schaue ich mir auch den Abspann an (Allein schon weil ich wissen will welche Lieder in dem Film vorkommen )

Also wirklich bis zu Ende bis die Leinwand wieder weiß ist


----------



## schneemaus (5. November 2010)

Ich bin auch immer im Kino, bis alles fertig ist - Bei manchen Filmen wird man ja noch mit Szenen nach dem Abspann belohnt. Aber meistens bleib ich auch sitzen, weil mir ein Schauspieler/Lied/irgendwas so gut gefallen hat, dass ich auch wissen will, wer/was das war.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. November 2010)

sitzen bleiben, mindestens bis das licht angeht


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2010)

Ich bleib immer sitzen. Nicht nur, weil es am Ende manchmal noch was gibt, sondern einfach weil ich keine Lust habe, mich rauszudrängen. 
Ich geh nur ins Kino, wenn ich zeit habe, und die will ich dann auch genießen


----------



## kleenerpunker1386 (5. November 2010)

Sitzenbleiben, bis mich entweder das Kinopersonal weckt oder einer der Zuschauer, weil ich zulaut schnarche. 

Und wenn ich mal nicht im Kino schlafe, den bis Ende Abspann, da z.T noch "Extraszenen" kommen, die die Story abrunden. Und meistens sind se auchnoch lustig


----------



## Gerti (6. November 2010)

Ich bleibe meist noch was drinne, weil bei manchen Filmen (zB der Wixxer) kommt nochmal ne kurze Szene am Ende.


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

Kommt auf den Film an, bei manchen bleib ich sitzen oder bei anderen warte ich kurz und ge dann rauß.


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Seit Shrek und Fluch der Karibik warte ich immer im Kino weil man ja nie weiss was noch kommt, vor allem sind die meisten Leute dann schon aus dem Kino raus und es gibt kein Gedränge. Manche Filme haben auch echt gute Abspannmusik (Sherlock Holmes) oder aber ich muss das Ende eben mal kurz verdauen (Abbitte).


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2010)

Ich würd gern länger bleiben, werd dann aber immer von meinen Begleitern mitgezogen... "Passiert doch eh nix mehr!"


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. November 2010)

Also gestern nach Paranormal Activity 2 war besonders schlimm.

Die Kinoleinwand wurde einfach nur Schwarz und alle warteten bis der Abspann kommt oder noch eine Szene.

Ja, somit saß das ganze Kino 2 Minuten nichtstuend bis dann der Abspann kam.

Und dann begann das große Gemaule


----------



## d2wap (15. November 2010)

Ich habe schon so oft erlebt, dass ein Abspann deutlich amüsanter sein kann als gedacht.
Ich gehe immer erst dann raus, wenn das Licht heller wird... denn dann kommt meist nichts mehr interessantes


----------



## Twikeus (16. November 2010)

Total unterschiedlich, in manchen Filmen kommen die sogenannten TakeOuts vor die schau ich mir super gerne an. Sind meist besser als der Film selbst :-D


----------



## patpatrick (16. November 2010)

Ich bleibe eigentlich immer bis der Abspann voll durchgelaufen ist, denn da ist dann das Verlassen des Saales auch gemütlicher, die meisten Leute stehen ja schon während des Abspanns auf. Wenn man etwas länger sitzen bleibt, erspart man sich die Drängerei bei den Ausgängen.


----------



## Argerius (20. November 2010)

Hm, das ist unterschiedlich bei mir. Bei Resident Evil 3d, bin ich sitzengeblieben, da ich wusste, dass "nach" dem Abspann noch eine Szene kommt. Meistens interessiert mich der Abspann aber doch relativ wenig, es sei denn der Soundtrack ist genial. Es hängt auch von der Gruppe ab mit der man unterwegs ist. Quasi Gruppenzwang und so .


----------

